# 9" Goldie from Argentina w/ red eyes



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Enjoy as much as I enjoyed this find.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very very nice giggles, got to admit other peoples seem alot les lean than mine, think i am gonna have t up the feeding a tad


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

that is the nicest gold ive ever seen where did you score it?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow what tank size


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

looks awesome


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet Jesus nice goldie giggles


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats a very nice fish Jerry.....Let him settle in and then get some really good side pictures if you can...I would like to compare him to mine.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looked like a pyog for a second there awsome spilo/mac


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Golds are my favorite serras. Nice p !


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome. looks like the 9" spilo I used to own. same coloration and all.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

cant get over the gold color on the last pic


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Golds look sooooo much like pygos. are they like an extremely close species or what?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

definatly a nice fish excellend pick up


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

amazing fish! Love it, looks very fresh


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, beautiful fish!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

tank size


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice spilo size and color. Can't wait till he settles in.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thats a very nice fish Jerry.....Let him settle in and then get some really good side pictures if you can...I would like to compare him to mine.


I have 2 golds that are 10-11 inches. They look totally different. One almost looks like a Mac, with a more pointed snout, but it still has the hyaline edging. I"ll try and get some pics up.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is a beautiful pick up!! good job!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking fish you have there Jerry!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks alot everyone. This guy has been sitting around at SA's for probably the last 2 months. I finally grabbed him when a tank freed up when my Brandtii passed on. I threw the eigenmanni in the 40G and the Goldie into the 55G. GG, as far as a side shot goes this is probably as good as its gonna get for now. here are 2 shots for you to compare


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

thats a great gold mine will be like that in about 2 years very nice


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Very very nice. Congrats on that pickup...a beaut.

I know its just the angle, but in the 4th pic he looks "tern-ish".


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its amazing to see the differences between the same species...

GIGGLES SPILO/MAC 9"









MY SPILO/MAC 9"


----------

